# eth0 has vanished

## necron

my eth0 interface seems to have vanished.  it was working fine up until around the time i tried to emerge the ucsc genome browser (which had an ~amd64 keyword) and after turning it off for the night and turning it back on, neither my installation nor liveusb can find the damned thing

everything worked right from the start with the liveusb before.  also the computer in question is a thinkpad x100e, therefore it has no optical drive

lspci said it was rtl8111/8168B back when it was working

----------

## vivaceious

Sorry, the only thing I can come up with is some kind of hardware malfunction, especially considering booting from a liveUSB can no longer locate the device (even via lspci?)... hopefully the brainiancs around here can give you a better (and less painful) diagnosis.

----------

## necron

even via lspci  :Sad: 

can still find my wireless nic, but liveusb doesn't include drivers for that and i don't really want to do everything in my life over wifi...i've had issues getting the rtl8192se drivers to work anyhow

----------

## Corona688

If it's a built-in device, make sure it's enabled in your CMOS settings.

----------

## necron

oddly enough, eth0 has reappeared and seems to be working with no real intervention on my part.  tis quite strange

is something loose in my computer?

----------

## eccerr0r

next time it disappears, might want to try clearing ESCD in CMOS.

Also, what version of the kernel are you using?

I've had some weird stuff happening to my rtl8111 on my desktop machine, after powering up/down the machine a few times, the LAN connection can sometimes disappear requiring a complete power cycle to restore net connectivity...

----------

## necron

cute...

2.6.34 btw

----------

